# Maximizing battery power



## erics (Jun 12, 2012)

On your Razr Maxx, what's the best way you folks do to save on Battery power? What kind of Battery profiles do you use etc? Thanks for the help.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

erics said:


> On your Razr Maxx, what's the best way you folks do to save on Battery power? What kind of Battery profiles do you use etc? Thanks for the help.


First question: Are you rooted? If your not then turn off stuff your not gonna use and dim lights especially 4G. Smart actions is decent if your not rooted and stock. It has samples that you can define. Phoneweaver and tasker are 2 other alternatives. If you are rooted then let me know by a PM. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## erics (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I'm currently not rooted and I'm also being very conservative with my Razr maxx so far. I've barely got on the internet or played with any apps and I'm not even pushing 9 hours of juice on 4 g. I don't know to mean something just doesn't seem right. Tomorrow I'm gonna run 1 more battery test to see if I can get any more juice out of this battery without having to have the phone replaced. You're right, smart actions is awesome I have my battery profile says for battery extender and low battery. Like I said the phone itself is fantastic it's all really freakin smooth and fast. Thanks again for all the help you can provide me with I do appreciate it.


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I can get 14+ hours on my regular RAZR with a good amount of usage (3+hours of screen time) with 20% remaining by using turning brightness as low as possible, using smart actions to turn data off when the screen turned off, and since I'm rooted, I use ROM Toolbox to clock my processor to 300 MHz when the screen is off.


----------



## erics (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha, I gotcha. I called up Verizon and I have to order a replacement phone. Yesterday at work, I was very conservative on my razr maxx, didn't go on the internet at all, checked facebook twice during the day, and still just managed about 9 hours of juice before i got to about 20% of battery. Something is obviously wrong with the battery.


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

My Razr on an average day. Traveling, internet, phone calls, a little bit of everything.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

